# JFC This guy DOM mogs everyone in existance



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 18, 2019)

Imagine walking into a bar or club and looking at foids straight in the eye all their panties would drop.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 18, 2019)

Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Mogged



JFL he literally looks exactly like the 0000 DOM face


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 18, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> JFL he literally looks exactly like the 0000 DOM face


I know its ridiculous that dudes like this even exist, meanwhile im only LTM cuck tier, brutal, a few mm of jaw width is difference between being seen as LTR cuck or STM fuckboy.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I know its ridiculous that dudes like this even exist, meanwhile im only LTM cuck tier, brutal, a few mm of jaw width is difference between being seen as LTR cuck or STM fuckboy.



IDEK where I fall but prob somewhere between LTM and AVM Atleast we're not AND i'd literally rope. I might be coping but being too DOM prob isn't a good thing. JBP was talking about how with how premarital sex is so popular now a lot of women take plan b which wonks their ovulation cycle. He said there was a study done where they morphed the computer generated face's jawline and they weren't attracted to the typical gigachad jaw. LIFEFUEL if true


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 18, 2019)

*mogged*


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 18, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 197381
> 
> *mogged*



jfc


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 18, 2019)

*He is prettyboy*


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 18, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> IDEK where I fall but prob LTM. Atleast we're not AND i'd literally kms lmao. I migt be coping but being too DOM prob isn't a good thing. JBP was talking about how with how premarital sex is so popular now a lot of women take plan b which wonks their ovulation cycle. He said there was a study done where they morphed the computer generated face's jawline and they weren't attracted to the typical gigachad jaw. LIFEFUEL if true


Honestly, had my jawline been as wide as zygos id easily be STM, cuz like ive got an fwhr of 2, and decent hooding, as well as a good ogee curve. AND is death sentence, no coming back from it. Idk for me jaw width and leanmaxxing would be enough to ascend lower third. Being DOM is perhaps suboptimal but it would be nice, but i dont need to worry about it


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 18, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> JFL he literally looks exactly like the 0000 DOM face


how he looks candid




rewind to 1:53 of second video to be in utter disbelief


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Honestly, had my jawline been as wide as zygos id easily be STM, cuz like ive got an fwhr of 2, and decent hooding, as well as a good ogee curve. AND is death sentence, no coming back from it. Idk for me jaw width and leanmaxxing would be enough to ascend lower third. Being DOM is perhaps suboptimal but it would be nice, but i dont need to worry about it



Yea I've been leanmaxxing in hopes of trying to see how good I can get my face to get but I might be coping. Some posters here say usually good bones will show regardless of face fat not sure if true but I'd rather find out for myself. I wanna ascend to a 6 PSL but from some users have told me in DM ratings there isn't much serious work I could do that'll help a ton  . Hopefully getting my face leaned down will help slightly.


moggingmachine said:


> how he looks candid
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JFL this thread is a mogging machine now.


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 18, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> how he looks candid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lower third and browridge theory

good combination.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 18, 2019)

I dom mog him


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 18, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> Yea I've been leanmaxxing in hopes of trying to see how good I can get my face to get but I might be coping. Some posters here say usually good bones will show regardless of face fat not sure if true but I'd rather find out for myself. I wanna ascend to a 6 PSL but from some users have told me in DM ratings there isn't much serious work I could do that'll help a ton  . Hopefully getting my face leaned down will help slightly.
> 
> 
> JFL this thread is a mogging machine now.


Pm me pics, its not necessary that good bones show regardless of face fat.






FatJattMofo said:


> I dom mog him


Post face.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Mogged



Holy shit, this is the kind of outcome I was hoping to get from my cheek implants


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 18, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Holy shit, this is the kind of outcome I was hoping to get from my cheek implants


Implants can never be on the same level as bones. PM me your pic boyo, your after picture I mean, are you leanmaxxed?


----------



## Lux (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## rockndogs (Dec 18, 2019)

He doesnt look that good tbh


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 19, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 197381
> 
> *mogged*


the Balkan DOM überslayer


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 19, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> the Balkan DOM überslayer


*Indeed son*


----------



## wristcel (Dec 19, 2019)

My slayer friend has a masc thing going on lol


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 19, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Implants can never be on the same level as bones. PM me your pic boyo, your after picture I mean, are you leanmaxxed?



I wouldn’t say they can NEVER be on the same level as bone. @Saiyan ’s look just like bone


----------



## Rift (Dec 19, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 197432


name?


----------



## Lux (Dec 19, 2019)

Rift678 said:


> name?


mario rodriguez jr


----------



## shimada (Dec 19, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 197432


Lol @ squinting in the dark


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 19, 2019)

Gay occiput ngl


Too$hort said:


> JFL he literally looks exactly like the 0000 DOM face


JFL you're right


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I know its ridiculous that dudes like this even exist, meanwhile im only LTM cuck tier, brutal, a few mm of jaw width is difference between being seen as LTR cuck or STM fuckboy.


Same species. Like seriously HOLY SHIT. Imagine looking like that. Think about it. You've probably seen upwards of 100,000 guys IRL and none of them come close to his looks.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 20, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I wouldn’t say they can NEVER be on the same level as bone. @Saiyan ’s look just like bone



What's funny is that my implants provide around 2x as much projection as Saiyan's, and yet they don't look nearly as prominent. Just goes to show you how influential your starting point (e.g., forward growth, thickness of tissues, etc.) is in regards to how prominent someone's facial implants may eventually look


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 20, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> What's funny is that my implants provide around 2x as much projection as Saiyan's, and yet they don't look nearly as prominent. Just goes to show you how influential your starting point (e.g., forward growth, thickness of tissues, etc.) is in regards to how prominent someone's facial implants may eventually look



Yeah but yours are still good man; they also don’t extend to the arch and would probably look god tier if they did so plus you added fillers on top, there you can be as conservative or drastic as you want, as the implants would provide an excellent base for the fillers so you wouldn’t even need an insane amount of fillers done.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 20, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah but yours are still good man; they also don’t extend to the arch and would probably look god tier if they did so plus you added fillers on top, there you can be as conservative or drastic as you want, as the implants would provide an excellent base for the fillers so you wouldn’t even need an insane amount of fillers done.



Actually, I would say that (from looking at the design schematic) they extend along the arch by about halfway. Not sure why he didn't design them to extend further. The only issue I have with fillers is the fact that they're a waste of money in the long run. After getting 3-5 years' worth of injections, it would end up having been cheaper to just do the revision.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 20, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Actually, I would say that (from looking at the design schematic) they extend along the arch by about halfway. Not sure why he didn't design them to extend further. The only issue I have with fillers is the fact that they're a waste of money in the long run. After getting 3-5 years' worth of injections, it would end up having been cheaper to just do the revision.



What I meant is if you want to get Saiyan like results with your thicker soft tissue, you’d need to revise the implants, and then possibly add filler on top at your discretion...point being you can still get those kind of results if desired.


----------



## beyourself (Dec 20, 2019)

*




OK OP SURE*​


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 20, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> What I meant is if you want to get Saiyan like results with your thicker soft tissue, you’d need to revise the implants, and then possibly add filler on top at your discretion...point being you can still get those kind of results if desired.



Yeah, I just wish it wasn't so expensive to revise them. It could also pose a risk to my eye surgery outcome by creating more scar tissue in the lower eyelids. I'm honestly surprised that the results aren't more noticeable since (for example) the right cheek implant projects by almost 6 mm, which is close to 3x the projection Saiyan got.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 20, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Yeah, I just wish it wasn't so expensive to revise them. It could also pose a risk to my eye surgery outcome by creating more scar tissue in the lower eyelids. I'm honestly surprised that the results aren't more noticeable since (for example) the right cheek implant projects by almost 6 mm, which is close to 3x the projection Saiyan got.



i forget, how much projection did you get and he get on each cheek?
Also, lmfao Eppley should relocate and have a joint clinic with Taban so Eppley can install implants and Taban do eyelid surgery all in one sitting with one lower eyelid incision per eye, would literally be PSL dream team


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 20, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> i forget, how much projection did you get and he get on each cheek?
> Also, lmfao Eppley should relocate and have a joint clinic with Taban so Eppley can install implants and Taban do eyelid surgery all in one sitting with one lower eyelid incision per eye, would literally be PSL dream team



LOL, ironically enough I thought the other day that it would be perfect if I could get both Taban and Yaremchuk/Eppley to work together in the same room. If I was rich, I wouldn't hesitate to fly in one surgeon to the other's city so that so they could perform both procedures during the same operation. 

To answer your question, he gave me 5.5 - 6 mm on the right side and 3.5 - 4 mm on the left side.


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 21, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> View attachment 197358
> 
> 
> Imagine walking into a bar or club and looking at foids straight in the eye all their panties would drop.


no pretty boys always win


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 21, 2019)

Not even joking my dad is more dom


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Dec 21, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Mogged


This dude makes my cortisol spike.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Dec 21, 2019)

I actually amog him. Strictly dom speaking though. He is more attractive


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 21, 2019)

This creature mogs him to the depths of the Earth's core and back


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 21, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> I actually amog him. Strictly dom speaking though. He is more attractive


Cope


----------

